# How many Zebra botia does it take for happiness?



## mkirby258 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have always been a fan of loaches/botia. I just moved and am currently setting up my 20g long planted tank (sand substrate). I am not planning on setting up my bigger tanks yet, so I am looking into getting something a little bit smaller then my previous yoyo loaches and clown loaches. 
I have stubbled upon the zebra botia and have become obsessed. I know that they shouldn't be in groups smaller then 5, but my question is what the max # is. How many botias would I be able to fit comfortably in my 20g long? There tank mates will be a couple otos & SAEs, and a couple "middle swimmers" (tetras, etc) no other bottom dwellers. 

Here is a pic of the tank environment (I am going to add more plants and caves, and hopefully some driftwood)









Tank:
20 gallon long (Planted, sand substrate)
temp: 78
pH: 7.2
parameters: in check

Thanks for your advice
-mk


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

interesting question.
i'm no good with stocking limits,
5+ is a nice size group how many did you want ?


----------

